# Okay, admit it.. how many nail polishes do you have?



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

I know before we talked about having our polishes in excel sheets and what not.. but with all of the mention of storage, how many polishes does everyone have?
i actually do not know but will update as soon as i count them..


----------



## Nadeshda (Nov 13, 2009)

40. About 5 of those are base/top coats, so about 35 colored ones... and still, I want more!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

i really have to count i think i am around the 100 mark, i want more lol but need to stop because i really have every color.. there are just so many variations on colors!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 13, 2009)

*clears throat* .......160....


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 13, 2009)

Not including base coats, top coats, and treatments, 73.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

that's great


----------



## co_quette (Nov 13, 2009)

around 60. i'm way more impulsive with nail polish than i am makeup.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never counted, prob around 80 :/ I gotta count them sometimes, maybe this weekend. I routinely give some of mine away to my mom and gf's though


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 13, 2009)

over 350 I haver over 200 opi and the rest are China Glaze and Essie and a few other brands , I can't get MAC in the town I live in so if I need an instant Make Up Pic Me up I buy nail polish


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 13, 2009)

I have 67.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2009)

wow! you guys have some great collections by the sounds of it!

i have a very humble collection of about 40 polishes! but i love them all


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 14, 2009)

No idea and I'm afraid to know for sure. LOL


----------



## trincess (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess I have about 150 =)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 15, 2009)

I've got around 150ish I think, but the kicker:  All purchased since August 14th of this year.  Damn Zoya and their Twitter 5000 promotion got me hooked on Nail polish again.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Somewhere between 30-40.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Nov 15, 2009)

83. Not counting top coats, bases, and treatments. 
Not so bad.. but wow.. I'd love to see pics of your collections!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 4 top coats, 2 base coats, and 54 polishes in all, but I only started collecting them in July.


----------



## zosojacks (Nov 15, 2009)

I counted recently, and I have 60 bottles (including base/top coats). 

I threw out a bunch of old ones about 6 months ago that were super-gloopy. Sadly I had not heard about lacquer thinner at that time... =(


----------



## Gnik (Nov 15, 2009)

I have around 70 bottles and mostly OPI. And want more, more and more.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 15, 2009)

Around 20-25, I keep them in a pink/clear hello kitty box. I love nail polish and like to keep my collection updated and fresh. I love buying nail rhinestones and glitter too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 15, 2009)

Great collections! i still have not counted mine.. i am very impulsive when it comes to buying and i never can buy just one at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i also give mine away regularly to family and friends when my colors get too similar. but the weird thing is i still tend to wear the same ones a lot. go figure.
but my collection is not too fancy.. i have a lot of opi, essie, china glaze but also a lot of drug store stuff (sally hansen, milani, revlon, a cover girl or so, nyc, etc.) i buy for the color more than the brand but lately have been sticking to opi, essie and sally hansen and ones that last longer on me. i love my milani colors but they always chip so i am laying off them.  also this collection took me quite awhile, i only started buying hard core last year or so.. i also tend to carry polishes with me (i really hate chipping polish lol) when i go places and lose them


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 16, 2009)

Roughly 30. But six more are in the mail!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 16, 2009)

I think about 60 something and that's after I just threw out the oldies today.


----------



## sierrao (Nov 16, 2009)

we used to have over 100 OPI polishes but thats when my mom was a nail tech but she sold them all. i wish she would have kept them lol


----------



## XxXxX (Nov 23, 2009)

I have about 25 colors....I don't count a couple older ones.

1 fav base coat, 2 top coats, a ridge filler I do not use anymore (buff my nails instead!). 

I prefer to only get new polish every once in a while bc I love the ones I own! I dont want to take away from them! This is NOTHING like my philosophy of makeup (I have TONZ!), but I think I would be slightly happier if I treated my makeup the same...instead of getting new things all year long!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 24, 2009)

I counted yesterday after reading this thread so here it goes - mind you, I had been collecting some MAC and others before so I had a bit of a stash, but the rest (China Glaze, OPI and Essie) started in mid July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC - 26
China Glaze - 45
OPI - 7
Orly - 8
Misa - 8
Essie - 2
Illamasqua - 2
Chanel - 1
Inglot - 7
YSL French Manicure Pens - 2

Essie Matte About You
OPI Rapidry
OPI Start to Finish 
Seche Vite
Nailitiques Formula 2

So a total of 108 colors with 5 treatments/coats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow that sounds like too much!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

2
lol I'm pitiful, but I seriously lose all of my nail polishes, idk why


----------



## sayonara (Nov 26, 2009)

i think its somewhere in the 30-40 range .. i haven't counted though, i just keep buying and buying and I usually buy like at least 6 at a time because of BOGOs lol


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

I only have..4 haha mainly because I don't/can't do my own nails. it's hard lol


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_I only have..4 haha mainly because I don't/can't do my own nails. it's hard lol_

 





I have ton of cool nail designs in my head, but no polishes for it!!! LOL
*Heads to Clearance Bin to find some O.P.i*


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2009)

I've something around 30, I guess. Most of them are China Glaze and OPI.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have about 50 plus some bases and top coats. I just started to collect a couple of months ago. And I need more colors!!! lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 27, 2009)

I have around 200. I posted a pic here one once but it was is disarray and not appealing. 

My favorite is China Glaze and Flare. 

Recently, I have fallen out of love and for about a month haven't painted my nails.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 27, 2009)

ok I bought 6 polishes today which brings my total to 8!!!!
*happy dance*
I also found an O.P.I polish on sale for $3!! Hells yea!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I have around 200. I posted a pic here one once but it was is disarray and not appealing. 

My favorite is China Glaze and Flare. 

Recently, I have fallen out of love and for about a month haven't painted my nails._

 
I wanna see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have 43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet I still want more...


----------



## Marble Arch (Nov 28, 2009)

girls - what about some pictures?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I will try to take a picture tomorrow and I will post it here.
I wanna see pictures too.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 30, 2009)

Pics of mine (as of Nov 23, its grown a lot since then unfortunately for my wallet)

Zoya and Essie





China Glaze





OPI





Misc #1  (MAC, Hot Topic, Nfu Oh, Sinful Colours, Nubar)





Misc #2 (Sally Girl, Sally Hansen, Nail Art, Monster bottle of Seche Vite)





Misc #3 (Konad, Migi Pens, brushes, tools, etc)





Since these pics I've added about 25 more bottles I think? I think I may have a problem.


----------



## Lucas123 (Dec 1, 2009)

last june I counted 8 nail polishes....but then I fall out of love with acrylic nails and became obssesed with growing my own nails and using all the cool colors.
So I started doing some online shopping...and today I have about 105 (and 15 zoyas on their way yay!!)

I'll try to post pics later


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a piccy of mine:






I've got too many now that I don't know where to store them. At the moment they sit onto of the drawers shown in the picture. I want them on show so boxes are out of the question, any ideas anyone?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

i started putting mine in plastic storage tubs,  i hate it though because they used to be displayed on shelves (than i ran out of room) than on a cd tower (ran out of room again), and now they are in these clear tubs and i cannot see my pretty colors.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Dec 2, 2009)

I got this storage cube from Michaels, it works perfect for my nail polishes. In the top drawer I keep all the nail files, nail polish remover, konad stuff and all other misc. In the second one I keep all the nail polishes, top coats and bases. And the third one is still empty, waiting for more nail polishes. 
I have to update the pictures, cause I got more nail polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope this helps.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 2, 2009)

I really want one of those acrylic shelves actually for nail polishes if you know what I mean. But they don't seem to sell them in the UK and to get it shipped over from US would be too much money and it would probably break in transit


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe I have over 125. Majority being China Glaze then OPI.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 3, 2009)

So, I recounted my polishes.  Approx 210 now, pretty sure I have a problem.

The List


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Around 150, but I also bought this fairly cheap set of 60 nail art pens on ebay.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

367!!!...Without counting top coats, nail treatments or back ups!

I know... I'm seriously addicted to nail polish!!! I can't help getting every shade that catches my eyes!!!


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

i just started collecting about 2 months ago and I have 20 =x


----------



## Chester (Nov 26, 2010)

I have exactly 100, plus a couple base coats, top coats and nail treatments. 6 more polishes are coming in the mail. The majority is OPI and China Glaze in brands and red and green in color. I recently discovered mny, an inexpensive drugstore brand here in Germany. They launch a new collection every 4-6 weeks, always with some polish. It's a really bad situation for my wallet.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2010)

With treatments and top coats, etc!..  about 75, I believe!  At least 1/3-1/2 of it was bought the last year.  *sigh*


----------



## Meryl (Dec 6, 2010)

About 50.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2010)

I've only very recently gotten into polish, and I typically stuck to pinks and nudes on my hands, but since I noticed that my nails peel less with polish, I've been doing more. So as of today, I have 33. I'm not counting the one I've never  used  and I'm giving them as gifts, and a few others that I intend to swap and the ones I'm gonna send to Zoya when they do their green promotion for 2011. I'm gonna hover around this number more or less though, because I scored a cute, free cabinet that is only gonna hold a few more, and this cabinet shields them from light... so unless I find something similar that holds more, this is gonna be a great method for holding myself back, LOL


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 9, 2010)

587, excluding all kinds of treatments and my swapbin (roughly around 50 in there) *ducks* 

  	But I love my np's! *hugs her Helmer*


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 9, 2010)

Zantedge said:


> I have 67.


 
	About a year later and I now have 158...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still under 20 - I love nailpolishes, but I don't have a whole lot of time to do my nails, and I normally have to keep them pretty conservative. I do have some awesome LE colours though, and if I was given the opportunity and the funds, it would definitely go out of control! 

  	Right now, they're all in a small plastic container in my makeup cabinet in my bathroom  No, not my medicine cabinet... that's already full. My makeup cabinet. LOL


----------



## Lacquered Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

I just counted, I'm at 121 not including base or top coats and treatments. I guess I'm a wee bit addicted!





  	Jeannine
http://lacqueredmom.blogspot.com


----------

